# Monark General



## stik70 (Jun 10, 2018)

I had a rough, incomplete basketcase General that came from an auction back in the early '90s. I decided to do something with it. Painted with house paint with the original paint missing underneath it, I decided to use similar colors as my original paint Monarks. Not wanting to buy base coat clear coat for a low dollar project, I used krylon ivory and burgundy and sprayed automotive clear over it with an hvlp gun. The crank was bent three different ways so I heated it up and straightened it. I wonder if that's why it was in a cardboard box when i got it.  I painted the rims and relaced the wheels with new spokes. Front tire is an original royal chain. The truss rods were missing, so I made a pair.  Having a great time riding it! Now to get crackin' on preserving some originals.


----------



## stik70 (Jun 10, 2018)

The seat that came with it was horrendous to sit on. I put an imitation Brooks style saddle on and it rocks! So much more enjoyable. I have been putting a few miles a day on it and having fun!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like a great rider there, nice job.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2018)

cool. who needs all the extra weight of tanks, fenders, racks, lights, and other assorted items. had a bunch of old 50's and 60's bikes back in the 80's, they were all like that. fenders were for girls. sold them all but one, I recently got back into it and spent more on fenders, rack and chain guard than I did for the whole bike in '85


----------



## stik70 (Jun 15, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> cool. who needs all the extra weight of tanks, fenders, racks, lights, and other assorted items. had a bunch of old 50's and 60's bikes back in the 80's, they were all like that. fenders were for girls. sold them all but one, I recently got back into it and spent more on fenders, rack and chain guard than I did for the whole bike in '85



You bet! Its nice to have a stripped down rider, rolls right along! Its interesting in the way trends change over time.
Stik


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 4, 2018)

When I was a kid in the early seventies , we used to take the rattly fenders off everything, especially the two dollar balooners we bought to demo derby.


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## rrtbike (Feb 28, 2019)

I love the Studebaker!


----------



## stik70 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words! I just acquired a 22 tooth rear sprocket to replace the 20t. Can't wait for spring to enjoy it again (as well as the Studebaker).


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice bike And Studebaker!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 11, 2021)

Cool bike. Lovin' the Studebaker!


----------

